# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Tartarini LPG Reducers

## pennyless

Amongst my collection of relics I have a Rangy on lpg.
The Reducer/vaporiser seems to be playing up.
It's a Tartarini RP 77.
Apart from Ebay can anyone suggest a source for a service kit.
Thanks Pennyless.

----------


## m101a1

let me check my old stash may have something

----------


## m101a1

sorry buried to deep in shed to find , have you pulled apart they are pretty basic , maybe just a wax build up also check your thermostat  as maybe no water flow lpg works with a 65 degree stat if you can get one

----------


## chunkyboi

> Amongst my collection of relics I have a Rangy on lpg.
> The Reducer/vaporiser seems to be playing up.
> It's a Tartarini RP 77.
> Apart from Ebay can anyone suggest a source for a service kit.
> Thanks Pennyless.


Tartarini still exist as part of industrial controls group Emerson. 

I would suggest contacting Custom Controls in Auckland to see if they can obtain a service kit for you (soft goods, gaskets etc). They usually supply industrial gear, but may be able to help you in this instance.

----------


## pennyless

Thanks for the quick replys.
No I haven't pulled it apart yet. Yes it's getting hot water. Turns into a rather large iceblock  when it doesn't.
It's 25 yrs old so deserves a bit of attention. 
Had developed a massive thirst & not responding properly to the main adjustment screw. 
Aprox 33l / 100km , was about 18/100.

Thanks  'chunkyboi' I'll chase them up if I get stuck.
Derek

----------

